# Pelvic Washing



## kellyg (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm looking for a code for pelvic washing performed during a low anterior resection of the colon.  This was not done laparoscopically so we can't use code 49320. I'm not sure there is a separate billable code but if anyone has any input it would be appreciated.


----------

